# Comment automatiser et modifier les commentaires de centaines de fichiers ?



## Yeux (1 Octobre 2020)

Comment automatiser et modifier les commentaires de centaines de fichiers ?

Automator ? autre ?

Je cherche un utilitaire simple et si possible gratuit.

Merci d'avance pour les réponses.

@+
___


----------



## zeltron54 (1 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

J'avais déjà fais un script pour ajouter des commentaires au fichier: voir là: https://forums.macg.co/threads/impo...s-jpg-a-partir-dun-csv.1289050/#post-13109884

Pour adapter ce script à ton besoin, il faudrait préciser ou se trouve les fichiers aux quel tu veux ajouter des commentaires, et quels commentaires, ou les récupérer...


----------

